# Where could I find a surrogate?



## frustrated20

I'm not sure if this is the right place to be posting. I am sorry in advance if it is. 

I have a luteal phase defect which means that my period starts too soon before a fertilized egg can implant making it seem impossible to get pregnant. I'm afraid that I will never be able to carry a baby because of this. Where I live it is illegal to pay for a surrogate. Do you think there's anyone out there who would be willing to do this for someone without any kind of compensation? I would be willing to pay for whatever I'm allowed to by law of course, and I would hope that meant living expenses, but I'm not sure. The fact that paying a surrogate where I live is illegal is scaring me because I wouldn't think that anyone would do this for free, and what if it's the only option for us? I'm open to adoption, but I would love to have a baby with my eggs and my husbands sperm. Any advice?


----------



## amjon

Have you tried Progesterone from the doctor to help maintain a pregnancy for the LP defect? It's possible you could still carry your own. As for a surrogate, is there a relative that would be willing?


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hi frustrated20, firstly I am sorry to hear what you are going through.

I don't know where you are from, but I am in the UK and here it is illegal to pay for a surrogate. But there is a wonderful organisation which helps surrogates and intended parents, in a very legal way. The website is www.surrogacy.org.uk. It explains everything you need to know. As it is not illegal to be a surrogate as long as you are not paid, although they can claim reasonable expenses.

I hope this helps and if you have any questions or want to chat don't hesitate to PM me. 

And good luck x


----------

